# Anyone else have a Dunalino?



## Sharpie

Not me, but I would LOVE to see pictures, sounds interesting!


----------



## clippityclop

Ok - whew! I was buried alive in cd backups for about an hour trying to find some pictures that would show his markings and color changing ability LOL!

pic 1 is when I got him as a yearling - the rest are at different ages in between with the last photo of him from this past March as a 9 yr old, showing his color changing ability from late winter to late summer.

He turns blond and hairy in the winter and sheds out to chocolate with a blond mane and tail with dark legs and dorsal stripe in the spring. As it gets warmer, he turns dappled then fades out to darker regular palomino color by August.

I don't know of anyone else who has a Dunalino - it would be fun to see others' photos......

PIC HEAVY


----------



## Poseidon

I don't see a dunalino... He just looks like a sooty palomino to me. A dunalino would have a dorsal stripe at all times, so the "stripe" you're seeing is most likely countershading caused by the sooty, which is common.


----------



## HowClever

Agreed with Po. I'm not seeing any dun factor at all.


----------



## texasgal

Just put my horses out with a really cute dunalino .. I'll try to get pics this week. He is DEFINITELY dunalino .. dorsal strip, zebra stripes, the whole thing. 

My old gelding that died in '94 was a dunalino (registered pali) .. I'll see if I can conjure up a pic or two of him this week also..


----------



## TexanFreedom

He's a sooty palomino, some people call it lemonsilla.


----------



## verona1016

Many dun palominos don't show their dun markings very strongly and can only be identified with genetic testing (or producing dun offspring with a non-dun... or having a parent that is known to be homozygous for dun...)


----------



## MelissaAnn

It seems as if I was reading another thread on here about a possible dunalino. A few other people were saying that the dorsal stripe is very hard to see on them. Perhaps a few people who are saying this is not a dunalino will post photos of one with a clear dorsal so we know what it should look like?


----------



## Poseidon

verona1016 said:


> Many dun palominos don't show their dun markings very strongly and can only be identified with genetic testing (or producing dun offspring with a non-dun... or having a parent that is known to be homozygous for dun...)


Except this gelding has zero dun markings in any of the pictures..

An actual dunalino:


----------



## MelissaAnn

clippityclop: do you have any photos of his dun factor? Clear dorsal, zebra stripes on leg?


----------



## verona1016

Poseidon said:


> Except this gelding has zero dun markings in any of the pictures..
> 
> An actual dunalino:


I'm assuming you're being sarcastic, since that horse does show dun markings?

I didn't say NO dun palominos show dun markings, I didn't even say that MOST dun palominos lack the dun markings, just that there are many out there that don't show.

For example, RockyMountn Starburst (a dun palomino overo):


----------



## Chiilaa

The difference is that the horse you have posted, verona, has white markings over two of the places dun factor can be seen (shoulder barring and face cobwebbing) and you can't see the legs to see barring there, nor the back of the ears to see tipping. You can, however, see a distinct dorsal. Poseidon was referring to the OP's horse when she said there was no dun factor.


----------



## Poseidon

I was not being sarcastic. Dun markings do not just come and go at random or pick and choose. Either they have them or they don't. And that dunalino overo has a pretty obvious dorsal stripe and the OP's horse does not have one at all.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I agree with a very pretty sooty palomino for OPs horse. Hes handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom

The OP's horse is definitely a sooty palomino, the less distinct, smudgy dorsal stripe, seasonal color change, and the typical countershading all point away from dun. IMO, the OP's horse does not have the dun gene. 

A palomino dun horse will look just like a pally, but with dun factors. There isn't major color change to the palomino coat. Yes, the dun factors may look less obvious due to the horse having two dilute genes, but there won't be such a dramatic color change as the OP's horse.


----------



## Bridgertrot

OP, do you have any info on your horses parents or even pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

I'm loving this input! He is of gaited breeding, and I have no idea what his parentage is except for a photo they gave me of his granddad who is the spitting image of him.

I would love to know more about where the mottled skin comes from. I've had folks with rocky mountain horses ask if that is what he is (in the spring time).

As for more wether or not the dorsal stripe stays there year round, it does but he fades out pretty bad by August just like any other horse would. He doesn't have zebra markings, but he does have black points on his legs. He also has black hairs in his mane and tail.

I will conjure up some pics of this (eek - back to the pile of cd''s!)

The pics of the halter horse - has he been body clipped maybe?


----------



## Poseidon

I doubt that horse I posted has been clipped. That is what a dunalino looks like.

The black legs and dark hairs in your gelding's mane and tail are caused by sooty, not dun. Dun markings do not fade and if we were a dun, he would have zebra barring on his legs.


----------



## clippityclop

Here's pics of the inside front leg and his back - and this is from just 10 minutes ago from where he stands in my back yard, and this is how he'll look thru the rest of the year - I appreciate everyone's input! And he does have some faint stripes on the insides of his knees - probably easier to see just after a spring shed out, but they aren't radical markings by any means. I will mention that his dorsal stripe is a little more obvious after a body clip, too. It is never completely gone.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

A dorsal stripe is VERY distinct. It's like it is drawn on with a marker. Very clean and crisp. I think the above picture just shows countershading.


----------



## clippityclop

I agree - it only has that 'marker look' after first spring shed out or after a body clip. otherwise this is what you get!


----------



## NdAppy

IMO he doesn't have dun. 


I agree with everyone else who is saying that he is a sooty palomino.


----------



## Remali

Very pretty horse! I agree, he is a sooty palomino.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I don't know about you guys but this was educational for me, no doubt. I looked up sooty palominos online and they are quite pretty! Smokey, almost.

As I was on the search to find more pics this afternoon (this search took me under the bed in my files and animal papers) and I found my bill of sale and notes. 

I had jotted down that this equines sire was a palomino, and his mother was a red dun. So it seems that everyone is correct in their color diagnostics? His parentage says he's got the dun gene, but you are right that his color more resembles the smokies.

Loved everyone's input - you guys know your stuff!


----------



## Chiilaa

clippityclop said:


> I would love to know more about where the mottled skin comes from.


It's actually surprisingly normal for palomino horses to have mottled skin. It's related to the cream gene.


----------



## smrobs

clippityclop said:


> I had jotted down that this equines sire was a palomino, and his mother was a red dun. So it seems that everyone is correct in their color diagnostics? His parentage says he's got the dun gene, but you are right that his color more resembles the smokies.


Actually, the only way he is guaranteed to have a dun gene is if his dam was homozygous (carrying 2 dun genes). If she only carried one (which would still give _her_ the dun color), she would only have a 50 percent chance of passing it on to your boy.

I am inclined to agree with the others that he is a sooty instead of a dun, but either way, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Sharpie

My red dun guy's stripes doesn't really fade noticably, fwiw. What is the "face cobwebbing" that someone mentioned? Sooty pal or dun pal, he's gorgeous! I am leaning towards sooty pal myself given the dramatic color-changing with the seasons, but I am so far from a color expert that you may as well throw darts at a wall as listen to me.


----------



## smrobs

Cobwebbing on the face usually looks something like this, though from my understanding, not all duns exhibit this particular marking.


----------



## Sharpie

Very interesting! I'll have to look closely next time I go out to play with Jayne.


----------



## Chiilaa

Cobwebbing can be quite distinct, as those that Smrobs posted are. Other horses display just a darkening of colour, while some don't have it at all. Like most of the other dun factor markings, it can be hard to see, and may not be there in some cases.


----------



## clippityclop

Now that is pretty cool looking......the forehead pics.........


Yes THANKS EVERYONE for all of the nice compliments on my guy. He has always been the subject of conversation when it comes to his coloring. The very first coggins paper I have on him that came with him when I picked him up in 2003 has him marked as a yellow dun. haha! Everyone that sees him tries to figure it out. I love the opinions.

I must say that out of all of the mixed mutt horses I've ever owned, he is by far the most unique in color. 
:lol:


----------



## verona1016

Chiilaa said:


> The difference is that the horse you have posted, verona, has white markings over two of the places dun factor can be seen (shoulder barring and face cobwebbing) and you can't see the legs to see barring there, nor the back of the ears to see tipping. You can, however, see a distinct dorsal. Poseidon was referring to the OP's horse when she said there was no dun factor.


I'd disagree that the horse I posted has a clear dorsal. I'd say it's actually quite fuzzy and light colored, not at all the "drawn on with a marker" look that most duns exhibit. If you go to the link in his name, you can see that he has no leg or shoulder barring, either (and he has enough color on both of those areas that it would show up if it were going to).

I'm not saying that the OP's horse is definitely a dun palomino (clearly he has the sooty gene... I don't think anyone's debating that one). I'm just saying that it's not outside the realm of possibilities and that if she really wanted to know, she'd have to do genetic testing.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Sooty can mimic dun factors, but it will look faded and smudged, not very prominent. Also, I don't think sooty is caused by a specific gene, and there isn't a gene named for sooty or smutty. 

Horses with the dun gene will have 
A dorsal stripe 
Leg barring
A dark face mask
Shoulder stripe or shadow
Bi-colored (or frosting) mane- as seen on fjords, but not always as prominent.
Frosting or 'guard hairs' in the tail 
Cobwebbing on the forehead
Black tipped ears

Not all will show up on every horse, and they may not be very noticeable.


----------



## verona1016

TexanFreedom said:


> Sooty can mimic dun factors, but it will look faded and smudged, not very prominent. Also, I don't think sooty is caused by a specific gene, and there isn't a gene named for sooty or smutty.


You're correct, AFAIK they haven't identified the gene or combination of genes that results in sooty/smutty.


----------



## xJumperx

About the face cobwebbing - It's not really common, to tell you the truth, to be that distinct. It's usually just a darkening, if there at all. Rowdy, the little Dun I know, has no cobwebbing, but his legs are dark zebra  And he has his little dorsal stripe


----------



## KimmyS

*AQHA Dial Spanish Gold*

This is our true Dunalino stallion he is a golden palomino but has shadowing, leg bars and a dorsal stripe. We get about 85% color he has produced many Dun's, Palomino and Dunalino's.

Kim

http://www.imageevent.com/kimsee


----------



## KimmyS

Here is another good photograph of Spinner it shows his dorsal off better and leg bars.

Kim


----------



## Chiilaa

KimmyS said:


> This is our true Dunalino stallion he is a golden palomino but has shadowing, leg bars and a dorsal stripe. We get about 85% color he has produced many Dun's, Palomino and Dunalino's.
> 
> Kim
> 
> Seegmillers Standard Rat Terriers


Interestingly, everything I can find on your stallion lists him as a red dun. Have you got any other pictures of him?


----------



## KimmyS

AQHA and I had rounds I wanted him reg as a palomino but they would NOT do it they insisted he was a RED DUN!!! He is a palomino and he has all the dun factor and has produced it quite reliably. 

Kim


----------



## KimmyS

Here is a Red Dun mare out of our stallion her mother was a sorrel.


----------



## Chiilaa

Have you thought about testing him and submitting the test results to them?


----------



## KimmyS

No we never have, I have had him since he was a weanling and we love him and the Spanish Array lines too. For me the color is just a bonus & people seems to love his mellow offspring. We have shipped many of his foals to CA and they especially love them out there!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Ohhhh I have a dunalino!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justpjnow

*Palomino/Dun Paints & Quarters*

Hi, I am the owner of RockyMountn Starburst.
In his winter coat here he does not show his red dorsal stripe as well, but in the summer it really stands out.










Here is his sire Macho Model (homozygous dun).









This is his dam Gamblin Starduster. 









As you can see Starburst got his dun gene from his red dun sire and his dilution gene from his palomino dam. 

Here is Poco RJ Del Rio Oro, a half brother to Starburst out of the same mare Starduster and by my dun AQHA stud Poco Royal Jessie.

















This is Poco Royal Jessie. 










If you all would like to see lots of pictures of all the colorful colts and fillies that RockyMountn Starburst has thrown you can go to his page on my web site: www.lastgoroundfoundationhorses.com then click on Stallions then click on RockyMountn Starburst. He has thrown a great assortment of colors, including: duns, red duns, palominos, palomino/duns, buckskins, brindle dun, buckskin/duns and a smokey buckskin/grulla/roan.


----------



## verona1016

Gorgeous horses  I hope you don't mind my using your horse as an example!


----------



## justpjnow

Not at all verona, I'm glad you did, that's how I found the forum. 
I have been studying horse color genetics for a lot of years to figure out how to get the best color results from my breeding program. I had a grandson/great grandson of YELLOW MOUNT who was a red dun overo and homozygous for dun, but I was consistently getting red dun colts when I wanted the duns and grullas. Then when I started studying the color genetics, I got a bunch of bay, brown and black mares to breed to him and here come the duns and grullas! Another thing people need to look at is what bloodline mares cross best to their stud, in my case it was my KING bred mares. 
Another problem that I have seen over and over is that people think that a horse can only be one color, especially all the people breeding to my "multi-colored" studs (I now have a palomino/dun overo, a dun and a silver blue grulla). A case in point is a guy who bred a Blue Roan granddaughter of Blue Valentine to my Palomino/Dun Overo stud RockyMountn Starburst. He kept calling me back, totally confused, that he just couldn't figure out what color the filly was. Well she was a smokey buckskin/grulla/roan. She was black base color from her mama, smokey buckskin (dilution gene) from her sire, grulla (dun gene) from her sire, and roan gene from her mama. The only gene she didn't get was the overo-paint gene, what a picture she would have made if she had that one too!!
I currently have a web site with my horses for sale and studs on it if people would like to go see it: www.lastgoroundfoundationhorses.com . I have posted at the bottom of each stud's page a bunch of pictures of their offspring so people can see what color each stud is throwing. I am currently working on a "Dun Factor" page to post on my site too. It has lots of pictures of dun factored horses, showing people the different colors and shades of red dun, dun, grulla, and also combinations such as palomino/dun (dunalino), buckskin/dun (dunskin), smokey buckskin/grulla, grulla/roan, etc. I am also posting a series of pictures that has the color changes of dun factored horses at different ages (ex: babies to weanling to yearlings etc), to show people what color these dun factored babies are born and what color they change to, especially the dramatic changes in the grullas! Hope this helps people. P J


----------



## WickedNag

My horse was registered as a red roan... lol he is a dun that exhibits roaning as it now states on his papers. I did manage to the the AQHA to correct his color. I know they are updating software and adding new colors. I would suggest checking with them again. Tango's sire was already flagged for a color correction so maybe that made it easier to change his papers.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Pretty sooty Palomino I love chocolate colored palominos.


----------



## Cherieslend

Oh yes I have seen many pics before of this horse and this breed of the horse is beautiful and adorable. Yes I have noticed vanilla mane and I am planning to buy this breed. Should I go with this horse and will I able to manage this horse?


----------



## MangoRoX87

Okay so here is my Dusty! Registered as a Palomino...I'm not sure as to how well you can see his stripes in these photos as he is pretty bleached out..he is naturally a very dark golden color

He is a three year old, his daddy was a dunalino, as was his daddy, and that horses daddy was Hollywood Dun It He is still growing into himself, all of his dam's babies have been super slow at maturing..I don't think he will make it past the 14 hand mark, lol!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Sorry for the double post Here are some other pics of him i found.

First is before he got bleached out, second is dorsal stripe and third is legs


----------



## verona1016

No question about whether this carries dun or not! He's gorgeous


----------



## MangoRoX87

Haha well thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

